# I love the H2O Orca :)



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the forum

a few details of size , movement etc etc etc would be nice


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Well done.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Looks good. Be interesting to see a shot showing the side casing.


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Welcome, but why do I smell spam or advertising here...

Most members/new threads would have posted a few words on why they like something not just post a few pics....

Anyway, maybe I'll be proven wrong.


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

I like that....a lot. Need more pics and information please :thumbsup:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Sort of blind date............


----------



## Mack51 (Aug 28, 2016)

Not my taste but each to there own


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

I like it BUT, it has my common main criticism, the date window is too small. Other than that, quite tasty.


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Iceblue said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum
> 
> a few details of size , movement etc etc etc would be nice


 Hello dear Iceblue,

First thanks for your welcome 

The Kalmar 2 is 42.5mm case, with a standard 44mm bezel, case lenght being 53mm, its height around 15mm including a super nice domed sapphire Crystal, Lug size is 24mm. Original movement is ETA 2824. And it is avaialble with various different dials and bezels, I am pesonally having the blue, orange, black, Mother of Peral dials, and several differnt bezels


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Caller. said:


> Looks good. Be interesting to see a shot showing the side casing.


 For you dear "Caller", a photo I have taken last august, the same exact watch, but using a 15-second bezel for diving purpose


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Some wrist shots would be useful. Isz this the only watch brand you own?


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Damo516 said:


> Welcome, but why do I smell spam or advertising here...
> 
> Most members/new threads would have posted a few words on why they like something not just post a few pics....
> 
> Anyway, maybe I'll be proven wrong.


 Sorry I was my first post  ... and testing that photobucket links that I was not familiar with.. Again sorry for the short post...


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> Sorry wrong post / copy and paste


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I question why you would feel the need to join multiple forums just to state that you like this watch if you have no vested interests


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Must admit, I prefer the Citizen Orca


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

hughlle said:


> I question why you would feel the need to join multiple forums just to state that you like this watch if you have no vested interests


 Hi dear Hughlle,

I will be totally frank and honest with you: I am doing a lot of diving, I think I passed more time in my life into the water than on the earth  I cannot stay one single day of my life without seeing the sea/ocean. Plus I am having a big and long addiction for watches, but the strong ones, with high quality metal, professional tools for Diving let say, with in the same time some good design and style, the beauty of a watch is very important to me too. Also 2 years back I discovered H2O watches, and in the same time Maddog-Straps. Two brands from Germany, I was having in the passed mainly Swiss & US & Asian watches. Considering the price / quality / diving tools: I quickly realize the superiority of the H2O watches, and Maddog straps, I super like Isofrane too. You know when you reach 50: "Quality" with a big "Q" is very important. I am enjoying so much my Maddog & H2O watches that I would like to share my love and "interest" for these 2 brands which are not very well known, more niches in the big watches and straps world. I am in Dubai working in maritime, with no relationship with watches


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Must admit, I prefer the Citizen Orca


 I LOVE IT too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  This dial is superb and must be perfect for scuba diving. The lume on the bezel seems to be very good, and Titanium, I am big big fan of Titanium, but it MUST be GRADE 5 only for me, normal Titanium Grade-2 is scratching too fast unfortunately; after 2-3 free-diving or spearfishing and to see all these scratches on the watch is heart broken to me... Some companies are starting to think of Hardened Titanium to go above 1000 Vickers, I am following that closly, Damsko and Sinn are doing excellent stuff but not big fan of the design.

The only thing which had blocked me to purchase this Citizen Orca (I was tempted many times LoL...) were the springbars at the lugs, Because I HATE the springbars, I lost one Rolex during a diving due a springbar problem and never found again my Rolex, it was the only Rolex I had in my life, a present from my dad long time back  So I decided to NEVER again purchase a watch having springbars!!!! Only with strong solid screws


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Some other photos of the H2O Orca, at the beach with nice Maddog-Straps. I love Maddog straps  5mm thick with thick strong 2mm stitching, and this one is made of Ostrich skin totally waterproof  (LoL) generally grey is not my favorite colour for dial and straps, but I do exception sometimes  Enjoy the pictures!


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Well tidy in grey too.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Rafy1... :rltrlt: ...I didn't realise that you were a new member. Your H2O is a lovely watch, but I just prefer the looks of the Citizen that has the same nickname. Sadly, the Citizen version is very hard to come by, as I believe it's now discontinued, but there are still some out there. I saw a black dialled one in a shop window in Portugal a few weeks ago, and should have snapped it up, but personal preferences (must only be the blue one) stopped me getting it. Realize my mistake now, and am suffering.... :sadwalk:

However,......another alternative, as you like Titanium watches, and if you can find one as they are very rare, is the Omega Seamaster 2231.80. This version of the Seamaster was produced in two models...the more numreous black version, and the much rarer and sought after electric blue dialled version. The details are far too numerous for me to type, so here's a copy of the specs from my records...

*Omega Seamaster 2231.80 *





*Full size automatic chronometer with Titanium case, bezel and bracelet.*





Electric blue wave dial with sword hands.

Blue enamelled markers on brushed titanium bezel insert.

Calibre….1120 self-winding chronometer with Rhodium plated finish and 44 hour power reserve.

Domed sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating.

Rhodium plated sword hands.

Luminova to markers and hands.

300M/1000ft WR.

Helium valve.

Case diameter (inc. crown)….45mm.

Case diameter (w/o crown)…41mm.

Case thickness…..12mm.

Lug to lug…..47mm.

Lug width….20mm

Weight….114g.

....and finally a picture...










Food for thought, maybe?


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Welcome to the forum. Rafy1... :rltrlt: ...I didn't realise that you were a new member. Your H2O is a lovely watch, but I just prefer the looks of the Citizen that has the same nickname. Sadly, the Citizen version is very hard to come by, as I believe it's now discontinued, but there are still some out there. I saw a black dialled one in a shop window in Portugal a few weeks ago, and should have snapped it up, but personal preferences (must only be the blue one) stopped me getting it. Realize my mistake now, and am suffering.... :sadwalk:
> 
> However,......another alternative, as you like Titanium watches, and if you can find one as they are very rare, is the Omega Seamaster 2231.80. This version of the Seamaster was produced in two models...the more numreous black version, and the much rarer and sought after electric blue dialled version. The details are far too numerous for me to type, so here's a copy of the specs from my records...
> 
> ...


 Thanks your very good comment dear "Roger the Dodger".

Yes very same that the Citizen Orca had been stopped, it was an "Iconic" watch indeed 

Oh Yes, I am in love with your Omega, I had 10 years back the Omega Seamaster professional titanium gold, an amazing watch with big success here in Dubai. But doing a lot of diving the watch got a lot of scratches after 2-3 years  especially on the bracelet and the bezel. Then is becomes less attractive.

I am sure you are aware, on the new Omega dive series they have introduced "Liquid Metal" layer on the bezel, I am tested it: it is super mega extra scratch resistant, I love it, I am not sure but only Omega is doing that for now. I am waiting when Omega will release the full watch made of this "Liquid Metal" stuff, I will buy for sure at ANY PRICES  (LoL)

Cheers...

Rafy.


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

As maybe of you were requesting me for some under water photos and other beach photos with my watches. See below some photos of the "H2O" Orca (just mentioning the H2O term to not confuse with the very well knon and famous Orca from Citizen, I am having several dirrent H2O Orca (spending too much money: LoL) and exchanging the inner case and the outer case quite often to change the look of the watch; but it is the same watch, the same series I mean.

I tried several times to take photo in scuba diving mode, but at -40m below the surface on visiting a wereck as example it is always too dark, and quite difficult as I am having a lot of equipments and not easy,plus safety first. So to me the best photos are always between 0 and -5m. On 50 photos maybe 1 or 2 are OK, all the rest is blur, or water deformation, etc... Or maybe I am too much difficult and maniac guy  (LoL)

First photo is: me, my wife, my watch in relaxing mood the week-end 

Enjoy the pictures guys 

PS: All photos are taken by myself with my personal underwater camera, my own diving equipment, my own boat, with my own "genuine" watches, and all of them purchased legally. Only the sand and water are not mine!!!  (LoL)...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Great pics, Rafy...thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Great photos rafy


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

One thing missing Rafy.............?

John Denver......'Calypso'

Thought of changing your username to Cousteau? :thumbsup:


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

My last H2O Orca purchase was the Bronze model, I was not in love with bronze watch before but for Dive watch collector it is seems to be mandatory. I notice that on several watch forums: almost 99% of the members prefer and like to let the patina on the bronze... I personally do not like it very much (for now, I might change my mind later one  ) and I prefer when the bronze is shinning , also I am passing time to brush and polish it strongly each time before to wear it. I have purchased from Internet a special product called "Renaissance Micro-Crystalline Wax Polish" which is supposed to be used in the British museum for restoration; but even with this super cream: I have to polish very hard to make the watch shinny as I want 

See below today pictures and enjoy this beauty


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

:thumbs_up: :thumbs_up:


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Superb pictures again rafy , i know you don't personally like the patina , but do you have any pictures with the patina ?


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Tazmo61 said:


> Superb pictures again rafy , i know you don't personally like the patina , but do you have any pictures with the patina ?


 No sorry, I am polishing it too much  OK what I will do is: I will not polish it for one months and when good patina is hear I will do not photos for you 

Rafy.

Today trying another Orca combo 

Saying that I think that I am not a big fan of the gay dial. It gives me grey mood...


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

i have worked with bronze, i like it, ! for corrosion resistance. patina is a different story. on naval ships as sea, we apply oil to the bronze. the down side is scratches cut thru the patina.


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

vinn said:


> i have worked with bronze, i like it, ! for corrosion resistance. patina is a different story. on naval ships as sea, we apply oil to the bronze. the down side is scratches cut thru the patina.


 To apply oil to the bronze. OK thanks the info I will try that


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Today special combo of my Orca with a bronze bezel





































And for those who does not like dive watches, below some photos of something special photo take from my mobile 5mn back in the office on nato


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> Today special combo of my Orca with a bronze bezel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Can I sense a bit of 'vintage' (Benrus) creeping in here Rafy? :thumbsup:

Although, I do like the H2O with that strap/bezel combination, sadly not me, as I do not suffer from the Mammilion skin affliction your share with Mach artytime:

Alan


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Black and white today: That's All!!


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

I am not a bit fan of Canvas traps, but I admit that sometimes I like it 

One guy from UK (www.steveostraps.com) is selling homemade and customized Canvas strap made of parachute deployment bag from the Royal Air Force; and which are 100% water resistant, and and seems super solid / robust; I think I will buy some to give a try.

Does someone has already purchased straps from Steveostrap? Good feedback?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> I am not a bit fan of Canvas traps, but I admit that sometimes I like it
> 
> One guy from UK (www.steveostraps.com) is selling homemade and customized Canvas strap made of parachute deployment bag from the Royal Air Force; and which are 100% water resistant, and and seems super solid / robust; I think I will buy some to give a try.
> 
> Does someone has already purchased straps from Steveostrap? Good feedback?


 Hi Rafy

Have used steveostraps a few times :thumbsup: , albeit for leather straps, found him to be very good!

Couple of the straps where for pretty complex lug fitments.

Easy to engage with via emails, images & ideas.

I believe the film industry have used him for period straps and I think he may have an ebay site?

Alan


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> Hi Rafy
> 
> Have used steveostraps a few times :thumbsup: , albeit for leather straps, found him to be very good!
> 
> ...


 OK thanks a lot the info Alan, I will order from Steveo, I saw too many things that I like 

Rafy.


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Raft, love your watches and the pics of them. Thinking I need another divers now........although I'm not meant to be buying any at the moment


----------



## Dan_77 (Oct 20, 2016)

nice ocra :thumbsup:


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Today Bronze Orca Dive with original / genuine "Louis Vuitton" strap, a customized strap made in US  A bit expensive for a watch strap, but when we love watches, we do not count, right!

This watch is having a big 4mm domed Sapphire crystal, I very like it, all domed crystal are super good for scuba diving as giving a better reading vision of the dial and time.

The movement is ETA 2892 and no date.


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

I always wanted a strong croco strap, as I understood it is a very robust leather and water resistant, so I got one from Maddog, even if I was informed that croco straps are not so comfortable compare to classic leather strap, I have to admit that I am very happy and satisfied by my purchase. The croco texture and touch are amazing, I like it  Maybe I should try with other colour, as I selected classic black for my first one


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

I tried again to day another of my canvas strap, I think I like it more and more, quite comfortable to wear


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> I tried again to day another of my canvas strap, I think I like it more and more, quite comfortable to wear


 Absolutely stunning! :thumbs_up: :thumbs_up: :thumbs_up:


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Thank you Biker


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Trying another combo today, I like the multiply possibilities that the Orca watch allowed, just changing the inner case, and it is a complete different watches. I very like this white dial which is having high structure and good lume, and very class for the work too 

Wrist shots today on my small 6.75" wrist.


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

I really like this case, trying it with a black classic dial.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Is this guy for real?

Rob....


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

robden said:


> Is this guy for real?
> 
> Rob....


 Personally, think he's great....breath of fresh air, always courteous & brightens my day.

Obviously takes time to respond after reviewing feedback/comments & so far proffers different elements in his posts!

Today, engaging with @Roger the Dodger on flora & forna pic's!

Can only be healthy :thumbsup:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> Personally, think he's great....breath of fresh air, always courteous & brightens my day.
> 
> Obviously takes time to respond after reviewing feedback/comments & so far proffers different elements in his posts!
> 
> ...


 It's probably just me. I agree with what you are saying but it's like an itch that I can't scratch. English is cute, maybe too cute. OTT politeness.

Rob....


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

robden said:


> It's probably just me. I agree with what you are saying but it's like an itch that I can't scratch. English is cute, maybe too cute. OTT politeness.
> 
> Rob....


 Well as as been stated on countless occasions regarding other members, if you don't like don't click or alternatively use the ignore facility. Simple.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

robden said:


> It's probably just me. I agree with what you are saying but it's like an itch that I can't scratch. English is cute, maybe too cute. OTT politeness.
> 
> Rob....


 Agree with your viewpoint.

When I attempt to engage (always 'try' to) with foreign nationals in 'their' native tongue they invariably say to me, "give it a rest son, carry on in English before you get arrested or we will all die laughing"

Here's me, the voice of experience, can't even download a bloody pic' yet! :bash:

Alan :biggrin:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

handlehall said:


> Well as as been stated on countless occasions regarding other members, if you don't like don't click or alternatively use the ignore facility. Simple.


 I couldn't do that. Anyway it's not a problem. It reminds me of someone on another forum.

This was a boat forum. This member new all about boats, lived on boats for years, been all over the place in boats.

It turned out, after about eighteen months, this character didn't have a boat. In fact he had never even been on one. But in the virtual world you can be who or what you like.

I dare say that there are members on this forum that say or show exotic watches that they don't have.

Does it hurt anyone? No, I don't think so unless they give out bad advice based on all their experience............not.

The older I get, the more cynical I get.

Anyway time for my medication.

Nurse! *NURSE!!!!*


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

"Back to Basics" today, with a very classic black and white style, no-date and black canvas strap


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

I like to swap straps and watches everyday, passing 30mn each morning to decide which one to ear today. And I like to match sometimes with my ties, or my shirts, or my shoes, etc... (LoL). My wife is always laughing at me; and complaining to me that I am passing too much time with my watches than with her  (LoL)


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

@rafy1, have to agree.

A 'Gentleman' should always match his wrist adornments with his general attire 

With regard to the 'Bride' laughing, complaining about our horological passions....at least they know where we are?

After 45 years my bride (dodgy cosmetics) thinks this is what all boys sorry 'men' do!

Alan :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Please stop, I'm all Orca'd out now, thanks. :tongue:


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Do you think it is possible to dive with a such beautiful this combo. Yes I do  (LoL)

I very like the No-date. By the way I dive several times with this leather strap (which is not water-resistant like almost all leather strap), but a good still water rinse after the diving, and let it dry under shadow for 2-3 hours, and it becomes new like its first day. I very like the leather strap, I need to find more Leather straps which are 100% certified as Water resistant for diving. As to be totally honest with you, I have destroyed a lot of nice leather strap by trying them into the sea in one single dive only... But with this one I was lucky, it is very strong!


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

I always found my leather straps went smelly if they were submersed too often.


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Just today pictures


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Today with a Hippo Strap from TheStrapSmith


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Great photo's (as usual) @rafy1 , promise to try better with mine? :laugh:

Alan


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Today using a Vintage case


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Today new combo with full bronze bezel


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Is this the commercial break? it keeps springing up on the forum show? Advertising! Might have had one if I hadn't got sick of seeing the blooming thing.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> Is this the commercial break? it keeps springing up on the forum show? Advertising! Might have had one if I hadn't got sick of seeing the blooming thing.


 HEAR! HEAR! It's not just this forum either.

Rob....


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

robden said:


> HEAR! HEAR! It's not just this forum either.
> 
> Rob....


 I know mate I've seen it over the road...If its not purely commercial then OK. Its just some bloke with a unnatural attachment to his watch. If its commercial. Its a bit off.


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

No Guys, nothing commercial from my part, I have nothing to sell. I am just trying new combo, and playing with my watches and accessories (purchased with my money by the way), to try to find the best possible look and show the beauty of the watch, being a big watch addict guy  As I am a diver, and living in Dubai, I am going to the beach quite often for all kind of sea activities. Also I am sorry if you do not like my pictures, no problems, no worries, just ignore.

Today with a back canvas strap  I like colours in watwhes but I have to admit that simple black and white is supper class, even for a dive watch!!


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

rafy1 said:


> No Guys, nothing commercial from my part, I have nothing to sell. I am just trying new combo, and playing with my watches and accessories (purchased with my money by the way), to try to find the best possible look and show the beauty of the watch, being a big watch addict guy  As I am a diver, and living in Dubai, I am going to the beach quite often for all kind of sea activities. Also I am sorry if you do not like my pictures, no problems, no worries, just ignore.


 I enjoy your posts. Keep it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

@rafy1, appreciate the skill/effort you put into your pic's, something I aspire to! :thumbsup:

May not be my preferred type of watch, as are other styles :tongue: but recognise & respect the interest, passion owners have for them!

Alan


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*I too enjoy your posts and the great pictures that accompany them. * :thumbsup:

*Carry on clicking *[IMG alt="hoto:" data-emoticon=""]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_06/photo.gif.498133fde94d8fdfbe6e48958a82e76c.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

brummie1875 said:


> *I too enjoy your posts and the great pictures that accompany them. * :thumbsup:
> 
> *Carry on clicking *[IMG alt="hoto:" data-emoticon=""]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_06/photo.gif.498133fde94d8fdfbe6e48958a82e76c.gif[/IMG]


 Me too :thumbs_up:


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Today trying the "Torpedo Case", based on classic turtle shape, super comfortable


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Some more today, but with a different black dial  All real photos (no Photoshop)


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Don't need these anymore. A PROPER Orca is around.

Rob....


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Keep them coming @rafy1, you certainly brighten my day! :thumbsup: .

Also, thank you for the courtesy & respect you show the forum.

Alan


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Karrusel said:


> Keep them coming @rafy1, you certainly brighten my day! :thumbsup: .
> 
> Also, thank you for the courtesy & respect you show the forum.
> 
> Alan


 Absolutely, plus it is very funny :laugh:


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Today trying a different strap colour (a kind of dark bordeaux), a bit unusual to me to wear that colour, but I think I like it  I think it match well with the watch, plus at the beach nobody cares


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Grey mood at the beach today. It is still so hot here in Dubai.... Waiting desperately for winter to come... Nothing else to do that to pass the day at the beach and do diving


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Tell you what @rafy1, you come here and look after ' DC' for three months & photograph my watch collection (save me the hassle) and I'll look after your deck chair on the beach?

Save you waiting for your winter.....fair swap? artytime:

Alan


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

rafy1 said:


> Grey mood at the beach today. It is still so hot here in Dubai.... Waiting desperately for winter to come... Nothing else to do that to pass the day at the beach and do diving
> 
> Woah steady on, I'm coming out there next weekend so less talk of "so hot" and winter- it can be as cold as you like but only after I've left


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Trying with another grey strap and bezel


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Some more pictures


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Today the white dial with bronze bezel, I love it


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Today trying a different strap colour (a kind of dark bordeaux), a bit unusual to me to wear that colour, but I think I like it  I think it match well with the watch, plus at the beach nobody cares


 Hi Rafy, nice collection. I think my favourite is the one above, I love the bronze bezel and the choice of strap compliments it well. Although I must admit to being slightly envious of you on the beach whilst I'm freezing over here in the UK!


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

It was +1.5C when I woke up this morning. I'd swap with you anytime Rafy :laugh:


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Today at the beach


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Today at the beach


 How did you get banned from TZ Rafy?


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

You left TZ- what happened? Love to see some pics of your other watches too.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

it'salivejim said:


> How did you get banned from TZ Rafy?


 Yes I wondered that, it's not that easy to behave that badly over there to get banned....


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

apm101 said:


> You left TZ- what happened? Love to see some pics of your other watches too.


 Yes, one can never see enough pictures of H20 watches :laugh:


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hello to all.

Yes I had been banned from TZ-UK forum, honestly I was terribly shocked, and I still do not understand as I had good colleagues there  . I wanted to post 3 photos of the beach Orca I made today (same I post above); and I could not find my Orca thread. Also I contacted the Administrator: the owner of the forum I think and timefactors.com one guy called "Eddie" replied to me quite rude, with no manners informing that he had deleted my thread. The rest you know. It seems to be a full censorship on the TZ-UK forum...

I hope the Admin of the TZ-UK forum will delete all my posts and comments on various watches and strap discussions I had, because this TZ-UK forum do not deserve them. I hope Mister "Eddie" will understand one day that behind a forum member user: there is a person, and things can be done with better communication and respect. First time in my life I am getting banned. I will not hide you that am personally hurt... You do not like my pictures fine: but the Administrator of the forum can delete everything he wants without any valid reasons, and information; especially me who is following the forum rules by the book!

Below just for info guys: how people are getting treated on the TZ-UK forum... no comments...

But no worries gentlemen, I am on vacation and the sea water in Dubai was +25 today, so tomorrow beach again: diving and some photos maybe 

Good evening everybody; I think I will open some champagne for dinner: it will help me to forget all that and to move on.

Warm regards,

Rafy.








[/


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

rafy1 said:


> Hello to all.
> 
> Below just for info guys: how people are getting treated on the TZ-UK forum... no comments...


 Don't worry about it. There's one in just about every Forum. TWF is a much classy place where various opinions are respected ( Unless it's Friday night when the booze starts talking...he he he )

Keep the pictures coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Hello to all.
> 
> Yes I had been banned from TZ-UK forum, honestly I was terribly shocked, and I still do not understand as I had good colleagues there  . I wanted to post 3 photos of the beach Orca I made today (same I post above); and I could not find my Orca thread. Also I contacted the Administrator: the owner of the forum I think and timefactors.com one guy called "Eddie" replied to me quite rude, with no manners informing that he had deleted my thread. The rest you know. It seems to be a full censorship on the TZ-UK forum...
> 
> ...


 I have a friend who thinks if you have more than 3 of anything you're weird. This makes just about everyone on this forum, and any other watch forum a bit weird. Personally I think we should embrace our differences. I love seeing your photos. If someone posted loads of pictures of their Seiko, Omega or Rolex collection, it is no different to what you're doing. It isn't for me to judge whether your watch weirdness is more or less weird than my own. Hope you enjoy the champagne tonight, I'll be having a nice glass of red wine.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> Hello to all.
> 
> Yes I had been banned from TZ-UK forum, honestly I was terribly shocked, and I still do not understand as I had good colleagues there  . I wanted to post 3 photos of the beach Orca I made today (same I post above); and I could not find my Orca thread. Also I contacted the Administrator: the owner of the forum I think and timefactors.com one guy called "Eddie" replied to me quite rude, with no manners informing that he had deleted my thread. The rest you know. It seems to be a full censorship on the TZ-UK forum...
> 
> ...


 As you say it's not compulsory to read any thread on any forum. A bit heavy handed banning you .


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

The thing with Eddie is, you usually don't get a second chance so if Rafy was warned…

He can still break Roy's bandwidth on here though :laugh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

BlueKnight said:


> Don't worry about it. There's one in just about every Forum. TWF is a much classy place where various opinions are respected ( Unless it's Friday night when the booze starts talking...he he he )
> 
> Keep the pictures coming. :thumbsup:


 Totally agree!



Muddy D said:


> I have a friend who thinks if you have more than 3 of anything you're weird. This makes just about everyone on this forum, and any other watch forum a bit weird. Personally I think we should embrace our differences. I love seeing your photos. If someone posted loads of pictures of their Seiko, Omega or Rolex collection, it is no different to what you're doing. It isn't for me to judge whether your watch weirdness is more or less weird than my own. Hope you enjoy the champagne tonight, I'll be having a nice glass of red wine.


 A lot of folk think my collection is archaic & I also are considered weird!

All respect to those that buy, collect what 'they like'.



RWP said:


> As you say it's not compulsory to read any thread on any forum. A bit heavy handed banning you .


 True Rog', but some folk just love to be jury, judge & executioner if it doesn't fall within their compass!

Sadly, this attitude is prevalent everywhere today.

Alan


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice images again rafy. Looks good on the beach there in Dubai. Never got time to test out the beach when I visited years ago, although we did hire a beach lodge at snoopy island Fujairah for a few days. Sadly my watch in those days wasn't worth photographing.


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks a lot to everybody for your kind comments and support  Very nice drawing "BlueKnight", I liked it, good one and so true  I always respect the Administrator decisions when it is justified or based on forum rules breach, but at this level it is full dictatorship on TZ-UK forum....

I went again to the beach today, I am on vacation so nothing else to day here... I still could not believe how hot are the temperatures here; it is 10 years+ I am living in Dubai and I can tell you that year on year: winter is turning to be like summer in Europe with +33 degrees Celsius today, and the sea water is so warm: no need of diving suite: just the watch (today dress case with bronze bezel black inlay) and a good Isofrane black rubber strap. Saying that I am very concerned: it is not normal that the sea is still +25C end of November: it is crazy... Global warming I think


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> Thanks a lot to everybody for your kind comments and support  Very nice drawing "BlueKnight", I liked it, good one and so true  I always respect the Administrator decisions when it is justified or based on forum rules breach, but at this level it is full dictatorship on TZ-UK forum....
> 
> I went again to the beach today, I am on vacation so nothing else to day here... I still could not believe how hot are the temperatures here; it is 10 years+ I am living in Dubai and I can tell you that year on year: winter is turning to be like summer in Europe with +33 degrees Celsius today, and the sea water is so warm: no need of diving suite: just the watch (today dress case with bronze bezel black inlay) and a good Isofrane black rubber strap. Saying that I am very concerned: it is not normal that the sea is still +25C end of November: it is crazy... Global warming I think
> 
> As I have said before Rafy....freezing our nuts off here, do you want to swap? :laugh: Alan


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Rafy, serious question - are you turning into a werewolf!? :biggrin:


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Caller. said:


> Rafy, serious question - are you turning into a werewolf!? :biggrin:


 Haha... You made me laugh 

Well you know, when I post pictures of the watches only: people are complaining; and they want on wrist only. And when I take pictures on wrist: people are complaining of too many hairs, which is a fact and absolutely true indeed  My bad... I do not know how to solve to problem. Even if I am shaving myself integrally: I am afraid that all my hairs will come back in 2-3 days only   Maybe I have a wolf somewhere on my ancestry (LoL)...


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

I love diving and watches, so today was a perfect day


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Can confirm weather is boiling hot in Dubai atm :biggrin:


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Celebrating UAE National day at the beach


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> Celebrating UAE National day at the beach


 Love underwater shots :thumbsup:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> Celebrating UAE National day at the beach


 Rafy, did you forget to put the movement in the watch? (last pic') :laugh:

Alan


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> Rafy, did you forget to put the movement in the watch? (last pic') :laugh:
> 
> Alan


 Haha... Good one Alan :thumbs_up: You made me laugh like crazy :clap:

Underwater photo is quite difficult, I need to get a second flash on a side for my diving camera


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

I like the black matching: dial / bezel-inlay / rubber strap / swimming suite / etc...


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> I like the black matching: dial / bezel-inlay / rubber strap / swimming suite / etc...


 Cracking photo's as usual Rafy, expanding the subject matter now, a bit like @LongBike, you naughty boy's......but I like it! :biggrin:

Alan


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> I like the black matching: dial / bezel-inlay / rubber strap / swimming suite / etc...


 Oh look, there's a watch in these pictures too, the main feature is a wee bit out of focus though....


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Biker said:


> Oh look, there's a watch in these pictures too, the main feature is a wee bit out of focus though....










...The watch isn't bad either.


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

I went for a Vintage case today, with high polished buckle  (LoL)


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Beach again for me today


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Vintage Wrist Shots Today


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Grey dial today


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Grey dial is one of the favourites so far.. :thumbs_up:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> Beach again for me today


 Favourite strap so far Rafy 

Would you PM me a link so can have pick on up please?


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

trying something different: I an on love with a "shark" strap: super strong, water resistant of course. The strap above is a "stingray" strap super solid and robust too, better than classic leather, and for diving OK


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

White on Sunday of course


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

No-date today 

I like the no-date because I am having too much watches like everybody here, and swapping almost every day, adjusting the time is sometime a bit too much time consuming  (LoL)


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

This turtle case is super comfortable on the wrist, even when wearing diving suite, I very like "turtle" shape. I am not sure who had first the idea of the "Turtle" shape for diving watch case; probably Seiko if I am not mistaken, but I might be wrong. I just remember that 40 years back I got my first Seiko "turtle" diver watch; and when I see the latest Seiko "Padi" with its sublime blue dial, I am telling to myself that we will continue to see "Turtle" shape case for long time in the watch diver industry  (LoL)


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

You will never believe where I am again today.... OK I admit at the beach again... Dubai is quite boring place....


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

@rafy1, the offer still stands! :yes:

Bring your camera over and take DC shopping three times a week....I'll look after your deck chair for 3 months. :laugh:

Alan


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Today pictures


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm guessing that today's pictures weren't taken in Weston-Super-Mare...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Bloody hell, Rafy....do you actually do any work, or just spend all your time at the beach? :laugh:

Great pics as ever. :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Bloody hell, Rafy....do you actually do any work, or just spend all your time at the beach? :laugh:
> 
> Great pics as ever. :thumbsup:


 I can tell you that today, I want his life.....


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

BlueKnight said:


> I can tell you that today, I want his life.....


 The other week he said he was longing for 'rain' as it was to hot! :tumbleweed:

Offered to swap with him for 3 months, still hasn't taken up the offer. :bash:

Suspect he's had sight of DC.


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Yes, I consider myself very lucky to live near the beach, and going as much as for all king of diving, or just simple swimming 

I am missing the rain like [email protected] guys.... I think it is 2-3 years I have not see it


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

rafy1 said:


> I am missing the rain like [email protected] guys.... I think it is 2-3 years I have not see it


 Come to the UK for a few weeks, Rafy...you'll see enough to last you another 2-3 years![IMG alt=":laugh:" data-emoticon=""]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_05/laugh.gif.96d0ea5fb2e39302f64d6e4881150a43.gif[/IMG]


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Today relaxing at the beach  (LoL)

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

rafy1 said:


> Today relaxing at the beach  (LoL)


 Today, not relaxing at the beach........Not my pic but you get the {snow] drift. :laugh:


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

I like Croco strap


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

The Catch of the Day (LoL)...


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Few years ago: I discovered Bronze watches, it is quite rare to find here in Dubai, as many times they are selling 'Brass' instead of Bronze; and I personally prefer the Bronze watches vs. Brass ones (only because I am doing scuba diving), the corrosion on the Brass is very fast, plus I read in term of allergy Brass is not good, but I think Bronze too probably because all the bronze watches I have purchased are having the case back in Titanium or in Stainless Steel and never in Bronze. I am swapping with a black rubber band for diving, I very like the contrast of the Bronze case with the black dial and the black strap; I hope the fishes appreciated too when I am diving  (LoL)...


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Happy New Year from Dubai to Everybody


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Today sober style


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Just some photos with the Vintage case.


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Today


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Full Vintage Today 

Orca Vintage case + Vintage strap too  I like the black strap with vintage stitching, it is matching well with the black dial and white markers


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Making my wife completely jealous


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

How many orcas / straps / bezel do you have?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Jonesinamillion said:


> How many orcas / straps / bezel do you have?


 You want to see what Rafy has besides H2O Orca's! :yes:


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Jonesinamillion said:


> How many orcas / straps / bezel do you have?


 Sorry for my late reply I just came back to Dubai after a long trip to Kenya / Zanzibar / Tanzania.

I am having around 300+ straps (all kinds), and around 15 Orca from H2O: planning to buy 3 new ones  ... Please do not tell my wife (LoL). With the Orca concept from H2O you can customize and exchange the inner case / outer case,etc.... and make several watch. I should make a better presentation when I will to explain that in details  It is so cool, depending of what I do: diving or dinner, or to match with my clothes: I am swapping all that 



Karrusel said:


> You want to see what Rafy has besides H2O Orca's! :yes:


 Yes, I will do too, just need time 

Back to Dubai, so cold here: +25 celsius  I got 10 degrees more in Tanzania yesterday. For diving I really recommend Zanzibar, very nice island.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Really, REALLY like that grey dial..


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

I got a a new strap light green, super solid old ammo leather 6mm thick. I have to admit that it is a very unusual colour to me, trying to match it with a bronze case


----------



## Velizark0 (Oct 29, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> I got a a new strap light green, super solid old ammo leather 6mm thick. I have to admit that it is a very unusual colour to me, trying to match it with a bronze case


 Nice one mate, as always :thumbs_up: 
Do you polish your watch? I don't see any patina


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Velizark0 said:


> Nice one mate, as always :thumbs_up:
> Do you polish your watch? I don't see any patina


 Thank You!! 

I know it is bad but I do not like the patina on Bronze  My bad I know, I might change my taste I hope one day, as I know a lot of bronze watch fan very like patina. But for no => No patina accepted to me. So yes I am passing tons of hours to manually polish the bronze parts with a soft clothes, plus I am spending a lot of money in many various chemical products to keep the bronze shinny like its first day (below list I used in the numbering order)  Saying that I was not at all a bronze lover more a Titanium watch fan, but I am starting to like more and more full bronze watches or like below pictures just adding a bronze bezel on a grey tasteless watch and suddenly it really gives a warm touch to the watch, and bronze is good for diving 

Cheers.

Rafy.


----------



## Velizark0 (Oct 29, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> Thank You!!
> 
> I know it is bad but I do not like the patina on Bronze  My bad I know, I might change my taste I hope one day, as I know a lot of bronze watch fan very like patina. But for no => No patina accepted to me. So yes I am passing tons of hours to manually polish the bronze parts with a soft clothes, plus I am spending a lot of money in many various chemical products to keep the bronze shinny like its first day (below list I used in the numbering order)  Saying that I was not at all a bronze lover more a Titanium watch fan, but I am starting to like more and more full bronze watches or like below pictures just adding a bronze bezel on a grey tasteless watch and suddenly it really gives a warm touch to the watch, and bronze is good for diving
> 
> ...


 Impressive as always my friend :notworthy: That bezel changes the whole watch :thumbs_up: 
Some people like the patina some don't, bronze is growing on me slowly and I will get one but don't see myself doing more than cleaning the crystal


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

I am a big fan of Soccer; but my boy is supporting America Football: big drama in our family LoL  Also just for teasing him I ordered that customized strap (from Maddog) made of real Football ball. It was a joke at the beginning, but I admit that I am very impresses about the Football leather quality: very solid / strong; and in the same time quite comfortable to wear. Brown colour is not my favorite colour, but time to time it is good to do exceptions


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Brilliant strap mate. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Over 200 pics of these watches in the last few pages (as Tapatalk paginates) and NO lume shots??

Check the "It's better at night" thread for ideas and examples. But please do not post dozens of pics of the same watch in that thread. I think picking 2-3 of the best of the best photos is sufficient. At some point some editorial discrimination of photos is required, beyond focus, exposure, color balance; things like position of hands, glint of light off bezel/case, etc, come into play.

BTW, don't sweat about TZ-UK. I've read several accounts of the admin/owner/mods of that forum being extremely biased and preremptory about punishing or banning members for the slightest provocation. Most forum owners put thought into their rules and policies, and stick to them. Every now and then you find a peculiar one, e.g. Watchuseek prohibits photos of guns, knives, other weapons, as per that site's owner.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> I am a big fan of Soccer; but my boy is supporting America Football: big drama in our family LoL  Also just for teasing him I ordered that customized strap (from Maddog) made of real Football ball. It was a joke at the beginning, but I admit that I am very impresses about the Football leather quality: very solid / strong; and in the same time quite comfortable to wear. Brown colour is not my favorite colour, but time to time it is good to do exceptions


 Keep 'em coming Rafy......more the merrier :thumbsup:

Never fails to brighten my day. :yes:


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Biker said:


> Brilliant strap mate. :thumbs_up:


 I agree , great looking strap , seems to be very good quality too . Good pictures Rafy :thumbsup:


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Even if it is 5mm thick this croco strap is unbelievably comfortable to wear, and water resistant


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

My wife was calling me this morning if I was interested bout some Star Wars symposium in town. I told her that I prefer to stay at the Buj Al Arab beach with my Orca Star Wars Tripod  LoL...


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

I can see how you're addicted to these things @rafy1

Just had a look around their website, awesome!

https://www.h2o-watch.com/about-h2o

Sadly too big for my wrists... and my wallet (for the time being!).


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Just today pictures


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

White & Metal today


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Rafy, what do you use to take these pictures?


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Bronze today


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Biker said:


> Rafy, what do you use to take these pictures?


 A camera???


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

*Sigh*


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Biker said:


> Rafy, what do you use to take these pictures?


 Nothing very fency 

I use a Canon Powershot SX 750 HS and for diving photo a Fujifilm FinePix XP70 with an additional Plexiglas case.


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> Nothing very fency
> 
> I use a Canon Powershot SX 750 HS and for diving photo a Fujifilm FinePix XP70 with an additional Plexiglas case.


 Just adding a second comment: I have a friend using his iPhone 6 and doing superb picture with his phone, not sure how it is possible. I got the new S8 from Samsung; and did a lost of test with the iPhone 7 of my wife; taking pictures from these both phones is not satisfactory to me  Not to say disappointing....

I still thinking that top range Nikon or Canon are the best


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Cheers Rafy, I appreciate that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Biker said:


> Cheers Rafy, I appreciate that. :thumbsup:


 Was it a camera? Was it? 

whoo hoo I win, :biggrin:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah but you don't win a watch this time... :biggrin:


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Today photos of the Vintage case with bronze bezel and no date, on soft ostrich strap water resistant


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

On Isofrane black rubber band today


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

I am a big fan for Red strap, I think it makes the watch more "virile"


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

TBH I am not big on the red strap .. sorry.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

But it coordinates with everything else…. Red letter day, as it were.

\\ Posted from an iPad Mini kybd - intelligibility is circumstantial //


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Beach photos


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> I am a big fan of Soccer; but my boy is supporting America Football: big drama in our family LoL  Also just for teasing him I ordered that customized strap (from Maddog) made of real Football ball. It was a joke at the beginning, but I admit that I am very impresses about the Football leather quality: very solid / strong; and in the same time quite comfortable to wear. Brown colour is not my favorite colour, but time to time it is good to do exceptions


 Your boy has good taste. American football is the only football worthwhile. In fact the only sport worthwhile.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

rafy1 said:


>


 I don't recall seeing this beauty before?!?! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

JayDeep said:


> …American football is the only football worthwhile. In fact the only sport worthwhile.


I'll bet I can find football just as good in China. Off to have a look…


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Chromejob said:


> I'll bet I can find football just as good in China. Off to have a look…


 Tocktick? Lol


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Today before to got to the beach 

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

I like that rafy , very nice . And fantastic pictures as always . Enjoy your day :thumbsup:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Hell's teeth! That is *RED *


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Hmmm, looks orange on my laptop?


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

GASHEAD said:


> Hmmm, looks orange on my laptop?


 Pinkish on mine! :biggrin:


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks Guys


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

Rafy , i see you posting on the wruw topic now and again. Just curious to how everything is holding up with all your watches and straps? Have they survived so far, any services needed etc.?


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

@rafy1


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

r-macus said:


> Rafy , i see you posting on the wruw topic now and again. Just curious to how everything is holding up with all your watches and straps? Have they survived so far, any services needed etc.?


 Hi Many sorry for my late reply, I did not notice the notification.

So far doing a lot of diving with all my watches, never doing services, and no plan for that. all my H2O are having ETA 2892 which is quite robust, even in Dubai in Summer I am under +45 degrees Celsius. Of course I have scratched a bit some watches a bit everywhere during diving, but I have a lot of them so I like to swap everyday. So far they are the strongest watches I have even seen.

For the Strap, I will not hide you that classic cow leather are dying fast in Dubai due to the heat and high humidity, I destroyed 4-5 cow leather strap, so not more diving with that material. So I prefer strong and solid hide / skins like elephant, stingray, ostrich, hippo, sharks, toad which are perfect for Dubai weather.

Cheers,

Rafy.


----------



## Millenary Watches (Nov 21, 2018)

That's a very special case shape! Never seen this one before. :yes:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> I prefer strong and solid hide / skins like elephant, stingray, ostrich, hippo, sharks, toad which are perfect for Dubai weather.


 With the exception of Ostrich (one of my favourites), where on Earth do you find such straps?


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Caller. said:


> With the exception of Ostrich (one of my favourites), where on Earth do you find such straps?


 I am spenying tons of money for customized straps, with watches it is my second collector addiction LoL....

So, I am buying mainly for one super talented strapmaker from Austria, getting only legal hides / skins with CITES certificates, his company is Maddog-Straps.

I got hippo straps and other nice stuff from a US company called Thestrapsmith.com

I super like Combat-straps.com too a lot of great exotic skins,

I crazy like too steveostraps.com doing super solid and waterproof straps made of ex RAF parachute bag, a must have!!

You know now all my secrete strapmakers where I got my straps


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

rafy1 said:


> … For the Strap, I will not hide you that classic cow leather are dying fast in Dubai due to the heat and high humidity, I destroyed 4-5 cow leather strap, so *not more diving with that material*. So I prefer strong and solid hide / skins like elephant, stingray, ostrich, hippo, sharks, toad which are perfect for Dubai weather.
> Cheers,
> Rafy.


With very few exceptions, leather straps are not appropriate for submersion in water. :jawdrop:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

@rafy1 Thanks Rafy - a few of those I knew and some are new to me. I will investigate further. :thumbsup:


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

I am glad you like the Orca.......I know you were in 2 minds about it when you first got one.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

You and your H2Os... Just gorgeous pieces with excellent taste in straps as well as watches! You, sir, are very very cool.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> I am spenying tons of money for customized straps, with watches it is my second collector addiction LoL....
> 
> So, I am buying mainly for one super talented strapmaker from Austria, getting only legal hides / skins with CITES certificates, his company is Maddog-Straps.
> 
> ...


 Another shout for stevos straps, my parachute bag is ageing nicely... Soooo sturdy too!


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Another shout for stevos straps, my parachute bag is ageing nicely... Soooo sturdy too!


 Yes this Steveo parachute bag strap is a must have, I really like. By the way it matches perfectly with your bronze Armida => Superb :thumbsup:


----------

